# تلوث الماء



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تلوث الماء


* تعريف الماء:
الماء هو ذلك المركب الكيميائي السائل الشفاف الذي يتركب من ذرتين هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين، ورمزه الكيميائي: (H2O)

المياه هى أساس الحياة ، وبدونها لايكون للحياة وجود , فهى مصدر الشرب للانسان والحيوان ، ومصدر للزراعة , وهى أساسية للصناعة . وبذلك فحياتنا على الكرة الارضية مرتبطة بالمياه ونهر النيل العظيم هو شريان الحياة فى مصر ويستخدم إيراده فى الاغراض المنزلية وفى الزراعة والصناعة وهو مايؤكد ان حياتنا مرتبطة بمياهه. وتبلغ حصة مصر من ايراد نهر النيل 55.5 مليار مترمكعب سنوياً وذلك بموجب اتفاقية تم توقيعها عام 1959 ، ورغم تزايد عدد سكان مصر حتى بلغ ما يقرب من 62 مليون نسمة الا ان حصة مصر لم تتزايد وهو ما يعنى أن نصيب الفرد من مياه النهر قد انخفض كثيرأً 

يحتل الماء 71% من مساحة الكرة الأرضية، ومتواجد بالصور التالية: المحيطات، الأنهار، البحار، المياه الجوفية، مياه الأمطار، الثلوج، كما يتواجد فى الخلية الحية بنسبة 50-60%، وفى عالم النبات والحيوان أيضاًُ ولا يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد وإنما يمتد وجود الماء إلى العالم الخارجي (خارج نطاق الكرة الأرضية) فى الغلاف الجوى حيث يكون على صورة بخار ماء.
دور المراة فى ترشيد استهلاك المياة

مثلما للرجل رب الأسرة دوره الهام والأساسي في بناء الأسرة والإشراف عليها وتأمين احتياجاتها المادية والمعنوية فإنه للمرأة ربة المنزل الدور الهام في ذلك وخاصة في موضوع ترشيد إستهلاك مصادر الطاقة من كهرباء وماء وغيره وتقع على عاتقها مسؤولية تحديد وتنظيم مصاريف المنزل المختلفة من أكل وشراب وشراء الملابس وغيرها.إذا" هي المشرفة المسؤولة عن كل ذلك ضمن المنزل بالإضافة إلى الرجل الذي قليلا" ما يهتم بتلك الأمور نظرا" لانشغاله في عمله خارج المنزل. كما أن وجود المرأة في البيت يرتب عليها مهام عديدة إضافة إلى مهامها التربوية والإجتماعية الأخرى اتجاه أفراد أسرتها فمثلا" عندما ترى أطفالها يفتحون حنفية المياه لبعض الوقت دون فائدة من واجبها أن تطلب منهم إغلاق الحنفية واستخدامها عند الحاجة فقط ويأتي دورها التربوي الهام في توضيح أسباب ذلك لتغرس فيهم مفهوم المسؤولية والحرص الدائم على الثروات الوطنية منذ صغر سنهم وتعلّمهم أن هدر المياه باعتبارها ثروة وطنية هامة سيؤدي بهم إلى الهلاك في حال فقدت.ولا فائدة من ترك الحنفية تهدر المياه سوى الخسارة المادية حيث ترتفع فاتورة المياه وتصبح عبئا" ماليا" على رب الأسرة هذا بالإضافة إلى باقي الفواتير الأخرى كالكهرباء والهاتف....ولا بد من أن يعرف أفراد الأسرة بأن الإنسان يمكن أن يعيش لمدة شهر بدون غذاء لكنه لا يمكن أن يعيش أكثر من أسبوع بدون مياه.
كما أن هدر المياه هو الكمية الزائدة عند الحاجة وهي مسألة مرتبطة بسلوكية الأفراد ويعود سبب ذلك إما لعادات مكتسبة أو عدم معرفة أو ضعف مسؤولية ولها أشكال متعددة يمكن الإشارة إلى بعضها:
- إن الصنبور الذي يسرب الماء يهدر /7/ غالونات يوميا" على الأقل. وهذه تشكل 10% من حصة الفرد من مياه الشرب يوميا" .لذلك لابد من إصلاح أي تسرب للمياه ضمن المنزل بأقصى سرعة والذي كثيرا" ما يكون ناتجا" عن تآكل الجوان البلاستيكي أو تعطل الحنفية.
- استعمال الخلاطات والصنبور بطيء الإغلاق يؤدي إلى هدر حوالي 30 % من كمية المياه المستهلكة مابين فتح الصنبور وإغلاقه عند إنتهاء الحاجة للمياه.
- استخدام الغسالات الحديثة يؤدي إلى توفير في استهلاك المياه حيث تستهلك الغسالات القديمة على الأقل 100 ليتر بينما الحديثة تستهلك 25 ليتر كما أنها مزودة ببرامج نصف غسلة عند استخدام نصف سعتها مما يوفر 15 ليتر.
- استخدام السيفون الحديث في المنزل بدلا" من القديم الذي يستهلك 15 ليتر بينما الحديث يستهلك 6 ليتر.
- استعمال الدوش عند الاستحمام يستهلك تقريبا (20 لتر) بينما يستهلك البانيو ما يزيد عن (140 لتراً). 
- استخدام كأس عند تنظيف الأسنان توفر كميات كبيرة من المياه دون أن تشعر. إذ غالبا ما تترك الحنفية مفتوحة أثناء تنظيف الأسنان وبذلك تهدر كمية لا تقل عن عشرة غالونات بينما يكفي لتنظيف الأسنان نصف غالون. 
- استخدام (سطل) عند غسل السيارة وعدم استخدام خرطوم المياه لأن الخرطوم يستهلك حوالي 300 لتر في كل مرة.
- غسيل أرض منزل بمساحة 100 م2 بواسطة النربيش يحتاج 90 ليترا" على الأقل بينما بواسطة المسح العادي يحتاج 18 ليتر.
- ترك الحنفية مفتوحة والانشغال بعمل آخر يؤدي إلى هدر المياه دون فائدة كأن تترك ربة المنزل المياه مفتوحة أثناء قيامها بأعمال المطبخ والإنشغال بالرد على الهاتف أو استقبال الضيوف أو التحدث مع شخص آخر دون الإنتباه إلى حنفية المياه التي تهدر المياه بدون فائدة وبالتالي نضوب المياه من خزان مياه المنزل وانقطاعها ريثما يتم ضخها بالدور القادم أو تأمين صهريج مياه جديد.
- زراعة النباتات التي تتحمل الجفاف في حديقة المنزل واختيار نباتات الزينة بعناية كالصبار والنباتات الطبية كالزعتر والشيح والميرمية وغيرها من الأصناف التي تتحمل الجفاف. الخسارة الإقتصادية بدفع قيم مرتفعة لقاء فاتورة المياه هذا بالإضافة إلى ضياع هذه الثروة وعدم تجددها وزيادة وتلك الأمور يمكن تداركها بكل بساطة حفاظا" على الثروة المائية وتخفيفا" من هدرها دون أي فائدة سوى ملوحتها وتلوثها الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى نتائج وخيمة على المجتمع بأكمله إذ تنتشر الأمراض الناتجة عن تلوث المياه والتي تؤدي إلى الموت حيث تؤكد منظمة الأمم المتحدة للطفولة (يونيسف) أن نحو 1.6 مليون طفل يموتون كل عام بسبب أمراض ناجمة عن تلوث المياه، وتشير الإحصائيات إلى أنّ 80% من أمراض مواطني العالم الثالث تُسببها المياه الملوثة، و أن مليار شخص في الدول النامية يُعانون من نقص مياه الشرب النقية. وحسب اليونيسيف فإن كل شخص بحاجة إلى 20 لتر من المياه يوميا للشرب وغسل اليدين وطبخ وجبة بسيطة ودون ذلك يصبح عرضة للامراض ؤؤؤاهمية عملية تعقيم المياه , وانواع الطرق المتبعة في ذلك , تحدث الدكتور المهندس جوزيف مخائيل - استاذ بكلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة البعث - فقال:‏ تهدف عملية تعقيم المياه الى تخفيض عدد الجراثيم فيها لدرجة تصبح غير ضارة بصحة الانسان ويمكن تقسيم طرق التعقيم الممكنة الى طرق فيزيائية وأخرى كيميائية :‏ 
1-الطرق الفيزيائية : ومن هذه الطرق غلي الماء - تعريض الماء للأشعة فوق البنفسجية - ترشيح الماء في احواض الترشيح الرملية 0‏ 
أ- غلي الماء: إن تسخين الماء لدرجة حرارة تزيد عن 75 درجة مئوية ولعدة دقائق يؤدي الى قتل الجراثيم الموجودة فيه ولكن استخدام هذه الطريقة لتعقيم كميات كبيرة من الماء غير اقتصادي ويقتصر استخدامها على تعقيم كميات محدودة من المياه اللازمة لبعض الاغراض المنزلية او في بعض المناطق المنعزلة وهنا ينصح بتسخين الماء حتى درجة الغليان نظراً لعدم توفر مقاييس للحرارة في المنازل0‏ 
ب - الاشعة فوق البنفسجية :إن تعريض الماء للأشعة فوق البنفسجية المتوفرة في اشعة الشمس يؤدي الى قتل الجراثيم الموجودة فيه ولزيادة مردود هذه الطريقة ولرفع امكانية التحكم فيها تولد هذه الاشعة بشكل اصطناعي بواسطة مصابيح ضوئية خاصة توجه الاشعة الناتجة منها على المياه المراد تعقيمها ضمن صالات مغلقة‏ 
ج - ترشيح الماء :ان ترشيح الماء في احواض ترشيح رملية بطيئة يؤدي الى حجز الجراثيم الموجودة فيه ضمن طبقات الترشيح ولا يعتمد على هذه الطريقة منفردة في تعقيم المياه لصعوبة تحديد مواصفات طبقات الترشيح وسرعة الترشيح المناسبة 0‏ 
2- الطرق الكيميائية : تعتمد الطرق الكيميائية لتعقيم المياه على اضافة الكلور ومركباته أو الأوزون وتعتبر هذه الطرق هي أكثر طرق التعقيم انتشاراً نظراً لارتفاع مردودها وامكانية استخدامها على نطاق واسع وبشكل اقتصادي وفي مختلف الظروف وتتم اضافة هذه المواد الى الماء بعد ازالة جميع المواد العالقة فيه وبعد ازالة الحديد و المنغنيز وغالبا تضاف مواد التعقيم هذه بعد تنقية المياه في احواض الترشيح او في نهاية مراحل التنقية‏ 
أ - التعقيم بالكلور ومركباته : يعتبر استخدام الكلور ومركباته من ارخص واسهل طرق تعقيم المياه ويستعمل الكلور في التعقيم بأحد الاشكال التالية :‏ 
* هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم : ويباع تجارياً على هيئة محلول ويستخدم في تعقيم المياه في المنشآت الصغيرة للإمداد بالمياه نظراً لسهولة استخدامه بالمقارنة مع استخدام غاز الكلور‏ 
.التعقيم بغاز الكلور :يعتبر التعقيم بغاز الكلور من ارخص واسهل طرق التعقيم بمركبات الكلور واكثرها انتشاراً وخاصة عند تعقيم المياه بشكل دائم‏ يورد غاز الكلور في عبوات تحت الضغط ويكون بهذه الحالة بشكل سائل يتحول الى غاز لونه مائل للأصفر لمجرد خروجه من العبوة 0‏ يضاف غاز الكلور الى المياه ضمن وسط مغلق بواسطة تجهيزات خاصة تؤمن ضبط كمية الكلور المضافة يضاف الكلور الي مياه الشرب المشكوك باحتوائها على الجراثيم بعدل ,2 0 - ,5 0 مغ / ل ويتم ذلك في منشآت الامداد بالمياه وكدليل على خلو المياه من الجراثيم بعد اضافة الكلور لها يجب ان لا يقل تركيز الكلور المتبقي في الفروع النهائية لشبكات الامداد بالمياه عن 0,1 مغ / ل وفي الإستعمالات العملية يضاف الكلور الى الماء ثم يقاس تركيزه فيه بعد 30 دقيقة وهو زمن تأثير الكلور اذا كان هذا التركيز ضمن المجال 0,1 - ,2 0 مغ/ل فهذا دليل على قتل الكلور لجميع الجراثيم الموجودة في الماء ولكن زيادة تركيز الكلور في الماء عن ,5 0 مغ/ل يكسبه رائحه غير محببة0‏وينصح بعدم تعقيم المياه بالكلور ومركباته بعد التخلص من المواد العالقة وخاصة المواد العضوية منها وذلك لتشكل نواتج عن تفاعل الكلور مع هذه المواد أثبتت الابحاث ضررها بصحة الانسان 0‏ ب- التعقيم بالأوزون : يعتبر التعقيم بالأوزون مكلفاً بالمقارنة مع التعقيم بالكلور كما ان تفككه السريع لا يعطي ضمانة لاستمرار التعقيم لفترات طويلة نسبياً في انابيب شبكة مياه الشرب 0‏ يقوم الأوزون بالقضاء على الجراثيم ويعتبر اكثر فاعلية من الكلور في قتل الجراثيم ولا يترك اي اثر على طعم ورائحة الماء 0‏ يتم الحصول على الأوزون بتعريض الاوكسجين الموجود بالهواء بعد تخليصه من الرطوبة و الغبار وتبريده , الى تيار كهربائي توتره 12 - 15 ك . ف فيتحول قسم من الاوكسجين الموجود بالهواء الى غاز الأوزون 0‏ وللحصول على الأوزون نحتاج الى طاقة كهربائية كبيرة ولذلك يعتبر التعقيم بالأوزون مكلفاً 0‏ يعتبر تلوث الماء من أوائل الموضوعات التي اهتم بها العلماء والمختصون بمجال التلوث ، وليس من الغريب إذن ( أن يكون حجم الدراسات التي تناولت هذا الموضوع أكبر من حجم تلك التي تناولت باقي فروع التلوث . 
لماذا نهتم بتلوث الماء 
أولاً: أهمية الماء وضروريته ، فهو يدخل في كل العمليات البيولوجية والصناعية ، ولا يمكن لأي كائن حي –مهما كان شكله أو نوعه أو حجمه – أن يعيش بدونه ، فالكائنات الحية تحتاج إليه لكي تعيش ، والنباتات هي الأخرى تحتاج إليه لكي تنمو ، ( وقد أثبت علم الخلية أن الماء هو المكون الهام في تركيب مادة الخلية ، وهو وحدة البناء في كل كائن حي نباتً كان أم حيواناً ، وأثبت علم الكيمياء الحيوية أن الماء لازم لحدوث جميع التفاعلات والتحولات التي تتم داخل أجسام الأحياء فهو إما وسط أو عامل مساعد أو داخل في التفاعل أو ناتج عنه ، وأثبت علم وظائف الأعضاء أن الماء ضروري لقيام كل عضو بوظائفه التي بدونها لا تتوفر له مظاهر الحياة ومقوماتها ) . 
إن ذلك كله يتساوى مع الاية الكريمة التي تعلن بصراحة عن إبداع الخالق جل وعلا في جعل الماء ضرورياً لكل كائن حي ، قال تعالى ( وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون ) 
ثانياً:
أن الماء يشغل أكبر حيز في الغلاف الحيوي ، وهو أكثر مادة منفردة موجودة به ، إذ تبلغ مسحة المسطح المائي حوالي 70.8% من مساحة الكرة الارضية ، مما دفع بعض العلماء إلى أن يطلقوا اسم ( الكرة المائية ) على الارض بدلا من الكرة الأرضية . كما أن الماء يكون حوالي( 60-70% من أجسام الأحياء الراقية بما فيها الانسان ، كما يكون حوالي 90% من أجسام الاحياء الدنيا ) وبالتالي فإن تلوث الماء يؤدي إلى حدوث أضرار بالغة ذو أخطار جسيمة بالكائنات الحية ، ويخل بالتوازن البيئي الذي لن يكون له معنى ولن تكون له قيمة إذا ما فسدت خواص المكون الرئيسي له
أسباب تلوث المياه في الوطن العربي 
بات التلوث وتدمير البيئة الطبيعية من أبرز التحديات المعاصرة , نظراً لما تتعرض له هذه البيئة من انتهاكات مستمرة وتخريب هائل لكل عناصرها , بما يهدد سلامة وديمومة الحياة على الأرض ولقد شهدت السنوات الأخيرة ثورات تكنولوجية ومعرفية متعاقبة أدت إلى تدهور عميق الأثر في النظم البيئية وإلى تلوث أكثر ضرراً في الموارد الطبيعية والحياتية وما تلوث المياه إلا أحد أشكال هذا التلوث ويقترن التلوث المائي بتأثير نشاط الإنسان على الوسط الطبيعي إذ يقوم الانسان باستغلال جائر للطبقات الجوفية للأرض طلباً للمياه مما يتسبب في زيادة ملوحة الأرض وتوسع تسرب المياه المالحة إلى المياه العذبة من طبقات جوفية مجاورة أو من مصادر سطحية أخرى مثل السباخ والبحر.‏ 
أما المصادر الخارجية للتلوث والناتجة عن مختلف الأنشطة التي يقوم بها الانسان أو عن استعمال وإلقاء المركبات الكيميائية / مبيدات وأسمدة / ومواد صناعية وزراعية أو معدنية تلقى في الوسط الطبيعي.‏ 
ويمكن معرفة تلوث المياه من خلال أخذ عينات من المياه وإخضاعها لتحاليل مخبرية وقد تتخذ بعض القياسات كمؤشرات للتعرف على طبيعة الملوث أو مصدره فمثلاً تركيز الأوكسجين المنحل في الماء يعتمد كمؤشر للتلوث العضوي وكذلك وجود النشادر كما أن وجود الفوسفات في المياه هو مؤشر للتلوث الكيميائي الناجم عن وجود نسبة عالية من مواد التنظيف الصناعية. أما إذا ما وجدت النترات والنتريت في الماء فهو مؤشر على وجود فضلات ذات منشأ زراعي أو حيواني .‏ 
ومن هنا يمكن القول أن تلوث المياه في هذه الحالات يظهر على شكل تغير في صفاتها الفيزيائية والكيميائية والجرثومية حيث تصبح غير ملائمة للاستعمال البشري وهكذا يمكن أن نحدد أربعة أسباب لتلوث المياه في الوطن العربي .‏ 
1 - التلوث الكيميائي : والذي ينتج عن وجود مركبات كيميائية في الوسط المائي وغالباً ما ينتج هذا التلوث عن طرح المياه المستعملة في غسل وفرز المعادن وكذلك المياه السطحية في العديد من الصناعات وتحويل هذه المياه إلى المجاري المائية أو في شبكات الصرف الصحي .‏ 
2- التلوث العضوي : والذي ينجم عن وجود فضلات عضوية في الوسط المائي قابلة للتحلل والتعفف الذي يتسبب بانتشار وتكاثر الأحياء الجرثومية والفيروسية . ووجود الطحالب وحيدات الخلية.‏ 
وهذا التلوث ينجم عن وصول المياه المستعملة إلى معماري المياه بما فيها الأنهار والأدوية كما يمكن أن يحدث التلوث من تحلل المخلفات الصناعية والفضلات المنزلية والزراعية الغنية بالمواد العضوية ويعتبر أحد أهم أسباب التلوث العضوي وجود الكثافة السكانية وانتشار التجمعات البشرية ومما يساعد على هذا التلوث عدم كفاءة شبكات الصرف الصحي أو عدم وجودها بالأصل علماً أن العديد من هذه الشبكات تنتهي في مجاري الأودية ودون أن تخضع لأي معالجة قبل طرحها في الوسط الطبيعي .‏ 
3- التلوث الحراري: وينجم عن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الذي يؤدي بدوره إلى ارتفاع حرارة المياه في الوسط الطبيعي نتيجة طرح مياه التبريد من محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ومياه بعض الصناعات المعدنية والكيميائية ويسبب هذا التلوث في تغيير طبيعة التوازنات والتفاعلات الكيميائية في الوسط المائي مما ينجم عنه موت الكائنات الحية الموجودة في الماء .‏ 
4- التلوث الشعاعي : والذي غالباً ما ينجم عن ملوثات شعاعية نووية ناتجة عن نشاط المفاعلات النووية أو محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية أو مصانع التعدين والتجارب النووية تلعب دوراً كبيراً في هذا التلوث بسبب ما ينجم عنها من فضلات .‏ 
وقد تنتقل هذه المركبات النووية عن طريق مياه الأمطار0.‏ 
لذا أصبح موضوع التلوث البيئي اليوم واحداً من أهم موضوعات الساعة والقضايا المطروحة على طاولة البحث لدى جميع دول العالم بسبب الخطر الداهم الذي يهدد مستقبل الحياة على الأرض بل ويهدد الأرض نفسها .‏ 
__________________________________________________ ________
مصادر تلوث الماء:- يتلوث الماء بكل مايفسد خواصه أو يغير من طبيعته ، والمقصود بتلوث الماء هو تدنس مجاري الماء والأبار والانهار والبحار والامطار والمياه الجوفية مما يجعل ماءها غير صالح للإنسان أو الحيوان أو النباتات أو الكائنات التي تعيش في البحار والمحيطات ، ويتلوث الماء عن طريق المخلفات الإنسانية والنباتية والحيوانية والصناعية التي تلقي فيه أو تصب في فروعه ، كما تتلوث المياه الجوفية نتيجة لتسرب مياه المجاري إليها بما فيها من بكتريا وصبغات كيميائية ملوثة ، ومن أهم ملوثات الماء ما يلي : 
1. مياه المطر الملوثه:- تتلوث مياه الأمطار – خاصة في المناطق الصناعية لأنها تجمع أثناء سقوطها من السماء كل الملوثات الموجودة بالهواء ، والتي من أشهرها أكاسيد النتروجين وأكاسيد الكبريت وذرات التراب ، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن تلوث مياه الامطار ظاهرة جديدة استحدثت مع انتشار التصنيع ، وإلقاء كميات كبيرة من المخلفات والغازات والاتربة في الهواء أو الماء ، وفي الماضي لم تعرف البشرية هذا النوع من التلوث ، وأنى لها هذا ؟ 
ولقد كان من فضل الله على عباده ورحمه ولطفه بهم أن يكون ماء المطر الذي يتساقط من السماء ، ينزل خالياً من الشوائب ، وأن يكون في غاية النقاء والصفاء والطهارة عند بدء تكوينه ، ويظل الماء طاهراً إلى أن يصل إلى سطح الارض ، وقد قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز مؤكداً ذلك قبل أن يتأكد منه العلم الحديث : ( وهو الذي أرسل الرياح بشراً بين يدي رحمته وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا ) الفرقان 48. 
وقال أيضا : ( إذ يغشيكم النعاس أمنة منه وينزل عليكم السماء ماء ليطهركم به ويذهب عنكم رجس الشيطان وليربط على قلوبكم ويثبت به الاقدام ) الانفال 11 
وإذا كان ماء المطر نقيا عند بدء تكوينه فإن دوام الحال من المحال ، هكذا قال الإنسان وهكذا هو يصنع ، لقد امتلئ الهواء بالكثير من الملوثات الصلبة والغازية التي نفثتها مداخن المصانع ومحركات الآلات والسيارات ، وهذه الملوثات تذوب مع مياه الأمطار وتتساقط مع الثلوج فتمتصها التربة لتضيف بذلك كماً جديداً من الملوثات إلى ذلك الموجود بالتربة ، ويمتص النبات هذه السموم في جميع أجزائه ، فإذا تناول الإنسان أو الحيوان هذه النباتات ادى ذلك الى التسمم ( ليذيقهم بعض الذي علموا لعلهم يرجعون ) الروم 41 
كما أن سقوط ماء المطر الملوث فوق المسطحات المائية كالمحيطات والبحار والانهار والبحيرات يؤدي إلى تلوث هذه المسطحات وإلى تسمم الكائنات البحرية والأسماك الموجودة بها ، وينتقل السم إلى الانسان إذا تناول هذه الأسماك الملوثة ، كما تموت الطيور البحرية التي تعتمد في غذائها على الاسماك . 
إنه انتحار شامل وبطيء يصنعه البعض من بني البشر ، والباقي في غفلة عما يحدث حوله ، حتى إذا وصل إليه تيار التلوث أفاق وانتبه ن ولكن بعد أن يكون قد فاته الأوان . 
2. مياه المجاري: وهي تتلوث بالصابون والمنظفات الصناعية وبعض أنواع البكتريا والميكروبات الضارة ، وعندما تنتقل مياه المجاري إلى الأنهار والبحيرات فإنها تؤدي إلى تلوثا هي الأخرى . 
3. المخلفات الصناعية:- وهي تشمل مخلفات المصانع الغذائية والكيمائية والألياف الصناعية والتي تؤدي إلى تلوث الماء بالدهون والبكتريا والدماء والاحماض والقلويات والأصباغ والنفط ومركبات البترول والكيماويات والأملاح السامة كأملاح الزئبق والزرنيخ ، وأملاح المعادن الثقيلة كالرصاص والكادميوم . 
4. المفاعلات النووية:-وهي تسبب تلوثً حرارياً للماء مما يؤثر تأثيراً ضاراً على البيئة وعلى حياتها ، مع احتمال حدوث تلوث إشعاعي لأجيال لاحقة من الإنسان وبقية حياتها مع احتمال حدوث تلوث إشعاعي لأجيال لاحقة من الإنسان وبقية الكائنات . 
5. المبيدات الحشرية: والتي ترش على المحاصيل الزراعية أو التي تستخدم في إزالة الأعشاب الضارة ، فينساب بعضها مع مياه الصرف المصارف ، كذلك تتلوث مياه الترع والقنوات التي تغسل فيها معدات الرش وآلاته ، ويؤدي ذلك إلى قتل الأسماك والكائنات البحرية كما يؤدي إلى نفوق الماشية والحيوانات التي تشرب من مياه الترع والقنوات الملوثة بهذه المبيدات ، ولعل المأساة التي حدثت في العراق عامي 1971 –1972م أو ضح دليل على ذلك حين تم استخدام نوع من المبيدات الحشرية المحتوية على الزئبق مما أدي إلى دخول حوالي 6000شخص إلى المستشفيات ، ومات منهم 500. 
6. التلوث الناتج عن تسرب البترول إلى البحار المحيطات: وهو إما نتيجة لحوادث غرق الناقلات التي تتكرر سنوياً ، وإما نتيجة لقيام هذه الناقلات بعمليات التنظيف وغسل خزاناتها وإلقاء مياه الغسل الملوثة في عرض البحر . 
ومن أسباب تلوث مياه البحار أيضاً بزيت البترول تدفقه أثناء عمليات البحث والتنقيب عنه ، كما حدث في شواطئ كاليفورنيااا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في نهاية الستينيات ، وتكون نتيجة لذلك بقعة زيت كبيرة الحجم قدر طولها بثمانمائة ميل على مياه المحيط الهادي ، وأدى ذلك إلى موت أعداد لا تحصى من طيور البحر ومن الدرافيل والأسماك والكائنات البحرية نتيجة للتلوث .
3-تلوث الأرض : يتلوث سطح الأرض نتيجة التراكم المواد والمخلفات الصلبة التي تنتج من المصانع والمزارع والنوادي والمنازل والمطاع والشوارع ، كما يتلوث أيضاً من مخلفات المزارع كأعواد المحاصيل الجافة ورماد احتراقها . 
4-المبيدات الحشرية : والتي من أشهرها مادة د .د.ت ، وبالرغم من أن هذه المبيدات تفيد في مكافحة الحشرات الضارة ، إلا أنها ذات تأثير قاتل على البكتريا الموجودة في التربة ، والتي تقوم بتحليل المواد العضوية إلى مركبات كيميائية بسيطة يمتصها النبات ، وبالتالي تقل خصوبة التربة على مر الزمن مع استمرار استخدام هذه المبيدات ، وهذه طامه كبرى ، وخاصة إذا أضفناا إلى ذلك المناعة التي تكتسبها الحشرات نتيجة لاستخدام هذه المبيدات والتي تؤدي إلى تواجد حشرات قوية لا تبقى ولا تذر أي نبات أخضر إذا هاجمته أو داهمته . 
إن مادة الـ د .د.ت تتسرب إلى جسم الانسان خلال الغذاء الذي يأتيه من النباتات والخضروات ويتركز هذا المبيد في الطبقات الدهنية بجسم الانسان الذي إذا حاول أن يتخلص منها أدت إلى التسمم بهذا المبيد ، وتتركز خطورة مادة الـ د .د.ت في بقائها بالتربة الزراعية لفترة طويلة من الزمن دون أن تتحلل ، ولهذا ازدادت الصيحات والنداءات في الآونة الأخيرة بضرورة عدم استعمال هذه المادة كمبيد . 
إنه لمن المؤسف أن الاتجاهات الحديثة في مكافحة الحشرات تلجأ إلى استخدام المواد الكيميائية ، ويزيد الطين بلة استخدام الطائرات في رش الغابات والنباتات والمحاصيل الزراعية . إن ذلك لا يؤدي إلى تساقط الأوراق والأزهار والأعشاب فحسب ، بل يؤدي إلى تلوث الحبوب والثمار والخضروات والتربة ، وذلك قد يؤدي إلى نوعين من التلوث : 
الأول : تلوث مباشر وينتج عن الاستعمال الآدمي المباشر للحبوب والثمار الملوثة . 
الثاني : تلوث غير مباشر وهذا له صور شتى وطرق متعددة . 
1.فهو إما أن يصاب الإنسان من جراء تناوله للحوم الطيور التي تحصل على غذائها من التقاطها للحشرات الملوثة حيث تنتقل هذه المبيدات إلى الطيور وتتراكم داخلها ويزداد تركيزها مع ازدياد تناول هذه الطيور للحشرات فإذا تناولها الإنسان كانت سماً بطيئاً ، يؤدي إلى الموت كلما تراكم وازدادت كميته وساء نوعه . 
2.وهو إما أن يصاب به نتيجة لتناوله للحوم الحيوانات التي تتغذى على النباتات الملوثة . 
3.كما يمكن أن يصاب به نتيجة لسقوط هذه المبيدات في التربة وامتصاص النبات لها ، ودخولها في بناء خلايا النبات نفسه . 
ومن أشهر المبيدات الحشرية التي تضر بصحة الإنسان تلك المحتوية على مركبات الزئبق ولقد سمي المرض الناتج عن التسمم بالزئبق بمرض (الميناماتا) وذلك نسبة إلى منطقة خليج ( ميناماتا ) باليابان والتي ظهر فيها هذا المرض لأول مرة عام 1953م ، وذلك كنتيجة لتلوث المياه المستخدمة في ري الأراضي الزراعية بمخلفات تحتوي على مركبات الزئبق السامة الناتجة من أحد المصانع وحتى ولو كان بكميات صغيرة على جسم الإنسان حيث ترتخي العضلات وتتلف خلايا المخ وأعضاء الجسم الأخرى ، وتفقد العين بصرها ، وقد تؤدي إلى الموت كما تؤثر على الجنين في بطن أمه . فهل بعد هذا فساد ؟ إنه لمن المزعج أن دعاة التقدم والتطور يعتقدون أن استخدم المبيدات الكيمائية والحشرية تساعد على حماية النباتات من خطر الحشرات والفطريات التي تهاجمها . وأنها بذلك يزيدون الإنتاج ويصلحون في الأرض . 
( وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون . ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون ) . 
الأسمدة الكيماوية : من المعروف أن الأسمدة المستخدمة في الزراعة تنقسم إلى نوعين : 
الأسمدة العضوية : وهي تلك الناتجة من مخلفات الحيوانات والطيور والإنسان ، ومما هو معروف علمياً أن هذه الأسمدة تزيد من قدرة التربة على الاحتفاظ بالماء . 
الأسمدة غير العضوية : وهى الغرض منها هو زيادة إنتاج الأراضي الزراعية ، ولقد وجد المهتمون بالزراعة في بريطانيا أن زيادة محصول الفدان الواحد في السنوات الأخيرة لا تزيد على الرغم من الزيادة الكبيرة في استعمال الأسمدة الكيميائية يؤدي إلى تغطية التربة بطبقة لا مسامية أثناء سقوط الأمطار الغزيرة ، بينما تقل احتمالات تكون هذه الطبقة في حالة الأسمدة العضوية . 
ونقول : في الوقت الذي فقد فيه المجاعات والأوبئة كثيراً من قسوتها وضراوتها في إرعاب البشرية نجد أن تلوث البيئة قد حل محل هذه الأوبئة ، وخطورة التلوث هو أنه من صنع الإنسان وأن آثاره السيئة تعود عليه وعلى زراعته وصناعته ، بحيث تؤدي في النهاية إلى قتل النفس التي حرم الله قتلها إلا بالحق ، وإلى تغيير شكل الحياة على الأرض ، ومن الواجب علينا كمسلمين أن نحول منع ذلك بشتى الطرق الممكنة عملاً بقوله تعالى : ( من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً ) المائدة 22 . 
• بعض أساليب مكافحة تلوث الماء : 
-التحول من استعمال الفحم إلى استعمال النفط . 
لأن احتراق الفحم يسبب تلوثا يفوق ما ينجم عن احتراق النفط إلا أن اتخاذ مثل هذا الإجراء يهدد بإغلاق بعض الناجم وما يترتب علية من ارتفاع نسبة الأيدي العاطلة ومن ناحية أخرى فإنه يهدف إلى حماية البيئة من التلوث إلى حد كبير . 
معالجة مياه المجاري بالمدن والقرى ومياه الصرف الصحي . 
حيث إنه من الضروري معالجة مياه المجاري بالمدن وكذلك مياه الصرف الصحي قبل وصولها إلى المسطحات المائية وقد اتخذت خطوات متقدمة في هذا المجال في كثير من الدول المعنية ،إذ اتجه الاهتمام نحو معالجة مياه المصارف وإعادة استخدامها في ري الأراضي الزراعية وكذلك معالجة مياه المجاري بالمدن الكبرى واستخدامها في مشروعات الري . 
-التخلص من النفط العائم : 
يجب التخلص من النفط العائم بعد حوادث الناقلات بالحرق أو الشفط وتخزينه في السفن أعدت لهذا الغرض مع الحد من استخدام المواد الكيماوية تجنبا لإصابة الأحياء المائية والنباتية . 
- الحد من التلوث مياه الصابورة : 
ويمكن الحد من مياه الصابوره باتباع إحدى الطريقتين : 
1- قبل شحن الخزانات بمياه الصابوره تغسل جيدا ويخزن الماء الملوث في خزان خاص ليفصل الماء عن النفط ببطء وقرب مواني الشحن يفرغ الماء المنفصل في البحر ويعبأ النفط الجديد فوق ترسبات السابقة . 
2- بناء أحواض في موانئ التصدير تفرغ فيها مياه الصابوره حتى يتم تصفيتها تخليصا للنفط . 
- محاولة دفن النفايات المشعة في بعض أراضي الصحاري : 
إذا تحاول بعض الدول الصناعية دفن النفايات المشعة في بعض الصحاري ومثل هذه المحاولات إذا تمت فإنها تهدد خزانات المياه الجوفية بالتلوث وإلى تعريض السكان لمخاطر الإشعاع النووي
_ إدخال الأجهزة المضادة للتلوث في المصانع الجديدة : 
وفي الدول المتقدمة تفرض الدول على أصحاب السيارات تركيب أجهزة تخفيف التلوث وتنتج مصانع حاليا سيارات ركبت بها مثل هذه الأجهزة : 
وذلك بالنسبة للتلوث النووي الناجم عن خلل مفاجئ في المفاعلات النووية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية ففي بعض الدول طالبت الهيئات المسؤولة عن سلامة البيئة والشركات صاحبة المفاعلات بوضع خطة لإجلاء السكان في دائرة قطرها10 أميال عند الضرورة وتنفيذ مثل هذا الإجراء يبدو صعبا لارتفاع التكاليف ،وتكتفي الدول بفرض غرامة كبيرة على الشركات المسؤولة في حالة عجزها عن تنفيذ الإجراء المطلوب
1-تلوث الماء ميكروبيا 
2-تلوث الماء كيميائيا 
1-تلوث الماء ميكروبيا: 
ثبت بما لا يدعوا للشك أن مياه الصرف الصحي إذا لم تعالج جيدا تسبب أمراضا خطيرة للإنسان وخاصة إذا تسربت لمياه الشرب. فقد حدث انتشار وباء الكوليرا في القرن السابع عشر في لندن نتيجة تلوث مياه نهر التايمز بمياه الصرف الصحي, وقد حدث تلوث الماء علي صحة الإنسان: 
أيضا في دلهي- الهند وكاليفورنيا انتشار وباء السالمونيلا والالتهاب الكبدي نتيجة تلوث المياه (1955-1956 ) . إن مياه الصرف الصحي بها اعدا كثيرة من الكائنات الدقيقة مثل البكتريا والفيروسات والطفيليات وبذلك تنقل العديد من الأمراض مثل الكوليرا والتيفود وشلل ألأطفال وقد أثبت تحليل مياه الصرف الصحي لمدينة الرياض علي احتواءه Anthrobacter Sp, Pseudomonas, bacillus sp, E.coli . كما أن تلوث الماء ببكتريا القولون Coliform bacteria يعد مؤشرا خطيرا حيث يجب أن يخلو ماء الشرب من أي خلية لبكتريا القولون في 100 مل . ويجد كذلك الأوليات Protozoa مثل 
Amoeba sp,paramecium sp, Entamoeba histolitica . 
وتلعب الكائنات الحية الدقيقة دورا في تحولات الميثان والكبريت والفسفور والنترات . فبكتريا الميثان تنتج غاز الميثان في الظروف Methanobacterium sp الهوئية واللاهوائية . وبكتريا التعفن putrefying bacteria تنتج الأمونيا التي تتأكسد إلي نترات التي تكون ما يعرف بإخضرار الماء Eutrophication وتظهر علي شكل طبقة خضراء من الأعشاب علي سطح خزانات المياه والبحيرات وشواطئ البحار وأكثر ما تكون في المياه الراكدة وتسبب في إعاقة تسرب الأوكسجين إلي الماء, وتسبب زيادة الأعشاب الخضراء إلي مرض زرقة العيون لدي ألأطفال. 
وتستطيع كائنات حية دقيقة أخري مثل Beggiatoa sp أكسدة كبريتيد الهيدروجين إلي الكبريت. 
2-تلوث الماء كيميائيا: 
تلوث الماء بالمواد الكيميائية يمكن أن يكون خطرا علي البيئة وعلي صحة الإنسان. ويمكن تلخيص أهم المركبات التي تلوث الماء: 
1-مركبات حمضية أو قلوية: 
تغير كل من المركبات الحمضية أو القلوية درجة PH للماء. إذا تلوث الماء بالأحماض فإن ذلك يسبب الصدأ للأنابيب وتآكلها هذا ناهيك عما تسببه من آثار علي صحة الإنسان حسب نوع الحمض الملوث ( راجع الأمطار الحمضية ) . أما التلوث بالقلويات فهي تكون الأملاح مثل كربونات وبيكربونات وهيدروكسيدات والكلوريدات. وتسبب كربونات وبيكربونات الكاليسيوم والمغنيسيوم عسر الماء كما أن مركبات الكلوريدات والسلفات تسبب ملوحة الماء. 
2-مركبات النترات والفوسفات: 
تسبب هذه المركبات ظاهرة إخضرار الماء أو ما يعرف بالازدهار Eutriphication وتظهر علي شكل طبقة خضراء من الأعشاب علي سطح مياه الخزانات والبحيرات وشواطئ البحار والمياه الراكدة وقد تغطي سطح الماء مما يمنع الأوكسيجين من الدخول للماء مما يؤثر علي الحياة المائية .وتتكون الأعشاب الخضراء من الطحالب Algae وهي من عناصر الكربون والنتروجين والفسفور. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن النترات تتحد مع الهيموجلوبين وتمنع اتحاد الأوكسجين معه مما يسبب الاختناق. 
3-المعادن الثقيلة: 
أكثر المعادن الثقيلة انتشارا في مياه المجاري الرصاص والزئبق .ويمن أن يتسرب الرصاص أيضا من أنابيب المياه ويلوثها وقد يسبب تلف الدماغ Encephalopathy وخاصة للأطفال . 
الزئبق يوجد في الماء علي هيئة كبريتيد الزئبق وهو غير قابل للذوبان ويتواجد علي شكل عضوي مثل فينول ومثيل وأخطرها هو مثيل الزئبق الذي يسبب شلل الجهاز العصبي والعمى. أما في الأسماك فإن مثيل الزئبق يتواجد داخلها بتركيزات عالية فقد وجد في الولايات المتحدة في الأسماك عام 1970 وكذلك وجد في علب التونة.
4-الحديد والمغنيسيوم: 
يسبب الحديد والمغنيسيوم تغير لون الماء إلي أشبه بالصدأ rust-colored ولا يسبب ضررا إلا إذا كان بكمية كبيرة وأكثر وجودهما في المياه الجوفية. 
5-مركبات عضوية: 
كثير من المركبات العضوية تسبب تلوث الماء وأشهرها التلوث بالبترول ومشتقاته والمبيدات الحشرية والمبيدات الفطرية Fungicides وغيرها من الكيماويات الصناعية. 
6-الهالوجينات : 
يستخدم الكلور والفلور لتنقية المياه من الميكروبات الضارة وساهم كثيرا في تنقية المياه ولكن الكلور يتفاعل مع الهيدروكربونات إذا وجدت مكونة مركبات هيدروكربونية كلورية مسرطنة . وهناك قول أن الكلور يمكن أن يسبب سرطان لكن ذلك لم يثبت بعد . في الولايات المتحدة يستخدم الفلور لتنقية الياه ووجد أنه يحمي الأسنان من لتسوس بتركيز 10 مليجرام/ لتر. 
7-المواد المشعة:
مثل الراديوم Radium تسبب سرطان وخاصة سرطان العظام. 
إن التلوث الكيميائي يفوق أحيانا التلوث الميكروبي بسبب كثرة المصانع وازديادها وعدم التخلص من فصلاتها بالطريق الصحيحة . ولابد من الإشارة أن ما ذكر من تلوث سواء الميكروبي أو الكيميائي لا يشمل التلوث أو التسمم الذي يلقي في الماء بقصد تسممه.
الخاتمة : - 
يجب الحفاظ علـى المياه من التلوث، فإن الماء هو من أم عناصر الحياة، فهـو المكوّن الأساسي لتركيب مـادة الخلية، حيث يكوّن القسم الأعظم من جميع الخلايا الحية فـي مختلف صورها وأشكالها وأحجامها وأنواعها مـن النبات والحيـوان والإنسان، وهو يكون نحو (90% ) من أجسام الأحياء في الدنيا، ونحو (60 إلى 70% ) من أجسام الأحياء الراقية بما في ذلك.ولذا كان من المشتهر منذ القدم أن الماء سبب حياة كل شيء حيّ على سطح الأرض أو في سمائها أو في بحارها، فقد قال الله سبحانه: (وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حـيّ أفلا يؤمنون)، ولعل الجن والملائكة وبعض الأحياء الأخرى في الجنة أو في غير الجنة من العوالم التي لا حصر لها ولا عدّ يشملهم هذا العموم وان احتمل الانصراف إلى غير بعضها.
ومن دون الماء لا يمكن لخلايا الجسم الحيّ أن تحصل على الغذاء، فالماء مكوّن رئيسي لأجهزة نقل الغذاء في الكائنات الحيّة والفضلات السامة الناتجة عن العمليات الحيوية كالبـول والعرق وتطرح والماء ضروري لقيام كل عضو في جسم الإنسان بوظائفه على الوجه الأكمل، فمن دون الماء لا يمكن لهذا العضو وغيره من الاستمرار في عمله والإبقاء على وجوده، فقد قال سبحانه: (وهو الذي أنـــزل من السماء مـــاءً فأخرجنا به نبــــات كل شـــيء )ارج الجسم الحيّ ذائبة في الماء.
والماء ضروري لقيام كل عضو في جسم الإنسان بوظائفه على الوجه الأكمل، فمن دون الماء لا يمكن لهذا العضو وغيره من الاستمرار في عمله والإبقاء على وجوده، فقد قال سبحانه: (وهو الذي أنـــزل من السماء مـــاءً فأخرجنا به نبــــات كل شـــيء ) 

_


----------



## sniper1975 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية يا مهندس محمد .............موضوع رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 أكتوبر 2009)

sniper1975 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية يا مهندس محمد .............موضوع رائع جزاك الله كل خير


 
مشكور جدا"على المرور والمزيد قادم​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت الأيادي وننتظر المزيد ........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> عاشت الأيادي وننتظر المزيد ........


 مشكورجدا على المرور ونتمنى ان نكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> عاشت الأيادي وننتظر المزيد ........


مشكور اخي على المرور​


----------



## نايف المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع في قمة الأهمية .....والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


وشكراً


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

نايف المهندس قال:


> موضوع في قمة الأهمية .....والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه
> 
> 
> وشكراً


 مشكور على المرور اخي نايف


----------



## abo gaafer (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع شيق للغاية


----------



## abo gaafer (25 نوفمبر 2009)

:60::1:الموضوع شيق للغاية


----------



## goran-che.eng (25 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم وووووووووو


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 نوفمبر 2009)

abo gaafer قال:


> :60::1:الموضوع شيق للغاية


 مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم باذن الله


----------



## عطران (14 يوليو 2010)

لماذا يرتفع قيمة الph بعد الكاربون فلتر


----------



## zaher z (14 يوليو 2010)

_موضوع غاية في الروعة الى الامام ان شاء الله_


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (16 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم الموضوع الذى تكرمة بالحديث عنة فى غاية الاهمية ولكن رجاء عرض ان امكن عملية تنقية خزانات المياة الموضوعة اعلا المبانى كيفية عملها حتى لا نتعرض للامراض لانها المصدر الاساسى لتغذية بعض المبانى وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سهيل المهري (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا

تسلم


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع جميل


----------



## ج.ناردين (9 يوليو 2011)

روعة
شكراً لك 
دمت بخير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أبريل 2012)

zaher z قال:


> _موضوع غاية في الروعة الى الامام ان شاء الله_





محمد هشام السيد قال:


> الاخ الكريم الموضوع الذى تكرمة بالحديث عنة فى غاية الاهمية ولكن رجاء عرض ان امكن عملية تنقية خزانات المياة الموضوعة اعلا المبانى كيفية عملها حتى لا نتعرض للامراض لانها المصدر الاساسى لتغذية بعض المبانى وجزاك اللة خير





هيثم محمد محمد عبد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





سهيل المهري قال:


> شكرا
> 
> تسلم





هيثم محمد محمد عبد قال:


> الموضوع جميل





ج.ناردين قال:


> روعة
> شكراً لك
> دمت بخير





خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



مشكور جدا"على المرور اخوتي الاحباء


----------

